# Worlds Largest Snake: The Titan Boa



## Phaezen (Feb 5, 2009)

Coming in at 42 Feet or 13 Meters and 2500 pounds (1130 Kg). Fortunatly it is extinct 

FOXNews.com - Monster Snake Slithered at 43 Feet Long - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News

Now off to add one of these bad boys to my campaign 

Phaezen


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 6, 2009)

[ insert crude joke ]


----------



## Wolflord (Feb 6, 2009)

43 Feet Long?!!

That means there could be some truth to the myth of Giant Anacondas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 6, 2009)

Wolflord2176 said:


> 43 Feet Long?!!
> 
> That means there could be some truth to the myth of Giant Anacondas.




DAMN!! I never even gave any second thought to them being real. I like the SciFi trope, being a fan of all 3 Anaconda movies This is absolutely amazing. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 7, 2009)

_[Ice Cube]_"They got snakes out here this big!?!?!"_[/Ice Cube]_


----------



## Aeson (Feb 7, 2009)

Can we get it to eat Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 7, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Can we get it to eat Jennifer Lopez?




Giggity?

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Aeson (Feb 7, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> Giggity?
> 
> Sorry wrong thread




Yes and no. I'd like the snake to devour her so she won't sing or act again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 7, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Yes and no. I'd like the snake to devour her so she won't sing or act again.




 I happen to like J. Lo.

Can I get the snake to eat you?


----------



## Aeson (Feb 7, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I happen to like J. Lo.
> 
> Can I get the snake to eat you?




Um, like no and stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 7, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Um, like no and stuff.




Case in point.

No one wants to be eaten by a snake.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 7, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _[Ice Cube]_"They got snakes out here this big!?!?!"_[/Ice Cube]_




You know what would make this story even cooler?  If the snake was on a plane...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 8, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what would make this story even cooler?  If the snake was on a plane...




[_Samuel L. Jackson_] And the good news is the Titan Boa is on crack.[_/Samuel L. Jackson_]


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman (Feb 10, 2009)

Why is it always snakes?


----------



## Megaton (Feb 12, 2009)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey!  You can't post stuff like that in...

Oh wait...that's a _snake!_


----------



## Mycanid (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow. That's one big snake....


----------



## Demongirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Giggity giggity gig.

I love reptile flesh. Its such a hot turn on.


----------

